# FS: 65g Setup (just added sump etc)



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

65g set up, tank, stand and light
The stand is black and measures 43l x 22 1/2w x 32h
The tank measures 36l x 18w x 24h
Light has 3 actinic and 3 white bulbs (T5) plus moon lights, has timer and clock
$350 for the set up

I also have a lot of sleeping rock (Live rock sleeping in buckets) I took the live rock from the tank so i could clean it up etc, rock is fine just add a live rock and will seed  $3.50 per lb



VGUC 20g Oceanic sump/refugium SOLD

CPR CS90 overflow SOLD

48 inches stand SOLD


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Make me an offer, i really need this out of my room


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Added VGUC 20g Oceanic sump/refugium $40


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Added CPR CS90 overflow $40


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Added 48 inches stand $50


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

how much for those toes?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> how much for those toes?


I knew u were going to say that so for u free


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, i have been getting trading offers, i cant trade as we will b moving next year again. I just dont have the room for this stuff atm in this place and i am also downsizing, i might even stay with one tank if i dont quit the hobby first.
Offers on prices are welcome


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Friday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Saturday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Overdue bump lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

65g set up for $350


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sump, CPR and 20lbs of sleeping rock on hold


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Claudia.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Hi Claudia.


Hey how r u? long time no talk


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Been pretty good although have been away from BCA for quite a while, actively that is. Busy with other things and life and all. I just recently bought a Serrasalmus Rhombeus (Black Piranha) and that kind of got me excited again. No longer into plants and Co2 and stuff..got tired of it. Anyhow cheers and happy holidays..don't want to hijack your thread.
Bump.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been away from BCA myself too, busy doing others things and also BCA havent been the same but i have been coming lately lol U can hijack my threads any time  So no more crayfishes for u i guess? same here


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

New years eve bump


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Wooo! Haha thanks clauwee for dropping them of and for more liverock nor sleeping rock lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

jinsen said:


> Wooo! Haha thanks clauwee for dropping them of and for more liverock nor sleeping rock lol


lol your welcome


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thursday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Friday bump


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

free bump nice tank


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia, you have going bump in the night alot lately. hahahhaa bump into the empty tank beside your bed everynite, someone help this girl!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have couple of members interested in things, its first comes first serve as i need this stuff out of my room


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oak stand sold


----------

